# Tour De Putnam



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

Anyone else dialing in this ride? It is August 28th & it starts & ends in Carmel, NY. I did it last year & it is a hoot. The organization is great, the routes are fantastic & the scenery very nice. I am feeling quite ambitious & still have the queue sheet from last year, so tomorrow I am going to dial in the full 100 miles in anticipation of this years event. I believe there are also 25, 50, 75 mile options as well.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

piston honda said:


> Anyone else dialing in this ride? It is August 28th & it starts & ends in Carmel, NY. I did it last year & it is a hoot. The organization is great, the routes are fantastic & the scenery very nice. I am feeling quite ambitious & still have the queue sheet from last year, so tomorrow I am going to dial in the full 100 miles in anticipation of this years event. I believe there are also 25, 50, 75 mile options as well.


I am on the fence about this. Have heard there is a fair amount of climbing ... anyone out there know the vertical gain ?


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

​


cski said:


> I am on the fence about this. Have heard there is a fair amount of climbing ... anyone out there know the vertical gain ?


 I did the 75 mile route (actually only 71 miles) last year and my Garmin Connect record says it was 4446 feet of elevation gain.

Tour de Putnam 75 by jeffjenkins at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

Whew, so I dialed in the 100 miles yesterday- took me about 7 1/2 hours. I almost bailed on it to as I was playing golf Friday night & beers were flowing & I was thinking about just doing half the ride & drink some beers instead. Well, I limited myself to only a few, got some good rest and did the full ride. There is quite a bit of climbing. I will mess around with mapmyride.com and see if I can get the elevation changes. The last 10-15 miles were pretty rough- not only the climbs, but I was also totally exhausted. I'd definitely recommend this ride, the scenery is phenominal.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

The 100 mile route comes up 1 or 2 miles short. I usually make a left instead of a right at the bottom of the last downhill and ride a mile out before turning around and heading back to the park.
It's a good ride, if you want a tougher ride (w/ better scenery), try tour of the litchfield hills.


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

Mdeth1313 said:


> The 100 mile route comes up 1 or 2 miles short. I usually make a left instead of a right at the bottom of the last downhill and ride a mile out before turning around and heading back to the park.
> It's a good ride, if you want a tougher ride (w/ better scenery), try tour of the litchfield hills.


Unfortunately The Tour of the Litchfield Hills was today 8/7/11


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

bruin11 said:


> Unfortunately The Tour of the Litchfield Hills was today 8/7/11


I know, I rode it. there's always next year.


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

Because of hurricane Irene, the tour has been postponed until October.


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

Tour is all set for October 16th! Anyone getting dialed in??


----------



## motobecane69 (Apr 8, 2011)

can you provide me details? I didn't know about this before but I may be interested in this if I'm around


----------



## piston honda (Jun 18, 2011)

Sure!


Tour de Putnam


I'd definitely recommend it- I rode the route this weekend & it is great.


----------

